# REUSE OF RABBIT CAGE? cleaning products



## dexter

sadly our rabbit has passed away , he had a plastic hutch is it ok to reuse it? if and when we get a new rabbit what is the best cleaner to use on the hutch?


----------



## Tapir

......................................................................


----------



## Guest

dexter said:


> sadly our rabbit has passed away , he had a plastic hutch is it ok to reuse it? if and when we get a new rabbit what is the best cleaner to use on the hutch?


Do you know what the rabbit died from?
Sorry to ask but for some things I would never reuse the hutch


----------



## Lil Miss

also what size is the hutch? iv yet to see a plastic one that is any large enough, is it just a base?


----------



## dexter

B3rnie said:


> Do you know what the rabbit died from?
> Sorry to ask but for some things I would never reuse the hutch


it was decent sized hutch bought i think from PAH. no we don't know what it died of . was 6 years old , last night was fine , went to feed it this morning and it was dead, it was vaccinated each year and kept in the garage during the winter ( car not in the garage at any time)


----------



## Lil Miss

dexter said:


> it was decent sized hutch bought i think from PAH. no we don't know what it died of . was 6 years old , last night was fine , went to feed it this morning and it was dead, it was vaccinated each year and kept in the garage during the winter ( car not in the garage at any time)


do you mean these?

Plastic Rabbit Hutches | Pets Pantry

they are too small to comfortably house a rabbit the RPCA welfare guidelines are 6' x 2' that is only 3.5 x 1.5


----------



## dexter

yes . i feel awful now, although it didn;'t stay in there all the time it had a penned in run. so much money for something thats not suitable.


----------



## Jazzy

dexter said:


> it was decent sized hutch bought i think from PAH. no we don't know what it died of . was 6 years old , last night was fine , went to feed it this morning and it was dead, it was vaccinated each year and kept in the garage during the winter ( car not in the garage at any time)


One of our rabbits did exactly the same 3 weeks ago. Was fine when he was cleaned out, nothing wrong at all and next day was dead in his hutch. He was five years old.


----------



## Lil Miss

aww dont feel bad, its not your fault, pet shops shouldn't be allowed to sell things that arent suitable, but unfortunately they do, and they get away with it. we all have to learn to take anything a pet store sells or says with a pinch of salt, you would think that paying more for something ment it was better wouldnt you


----------



## dexter

Jazzy said:


> One of our rabbits did exactly the same 3 weeks ago. Was fine when he was cleaned out, nothing wrong at all and next day was dead in his hutch. He was five years old.


Awwwwwwwww its a shock for it to die at such a young age. Years ago we found a fully grown buck along the road side, we took him home and he lived for years.


----------



## dexter

Lil Miss said:


> aww dont feel bad, its not your fault, pet shops shouldn't be allowed to sell things that arent suitable, but unfortunately they do, and they get away with it. we all have to learn to take anything a pet store sells or says with a pinch of salt, you would think that paying more for something ment it was better wouldnt you


yes we thought it was the best for him x


----------

